# Which Graphic Card to buy ??



## sasha007 (May 26, 2011)

My Pc Specs Are :

Core2Duo E4600 @ 2.4 Ghz 
3GB DDR2 Ram 
Seagate baracuda 1 TB 7200 HDD
Asus P5G-MX motherboard with PCI Express x16 slot .
400 W Power supply
HP w1907 monitor ( max reso : 1440x900 )

I want a decent graphic card to play all the latest games (like NFS shift 2 , ac brotherhood , crysis 2 etc ) at high settings ......

I live in India , and my budget is 5000-6000 rs ( i.e in sub 130 USD range ).

Please advice on which card to buy ?

Also answer these queries :

1. My cabinet doesn't have the clips at back slots to hold GC , would that matter ? ( refer to the image below )

2. Are my current specs ( processor and DDR2 ram ) good to handle new games and support GDDR3 and GDDR5 Graphic cards ?

I'm posting the picture of my mother board and cabinet for reference :

*i56.tinypic.com/11t33vm.jpg


Please advice .......


----------



## desiibond (May 26, 2011)

Get HD5670 or HD5750. more than enough.


----------



## jkultimate (May 26, 2011)

*Ultimate choice under this price range is Sapphire HD Radeon 5670 1gb*
Itz awesome card. Am using this card. Am from Kerala, and it cost about 5600/-
here in Kerala for me.
There is no other Nvidia card available under this price range like HD 5670.

Go for it bro


----------



## Cilus (May 26, 2011)

Well, my choice is HD 6670 which offers significant performance boost over a HD 5670 at a cost of 500 bucks more.

Get the* MSI R6670-MD1GD5* @ 5.5K. It is based on BART architecture and offers performance almost equal to GTS 450 or HD 5750 and it is the most powerful card that doesn't require an external power connector. because of the BART architecture it also offers better Tessellation performance.


----------



## sasha007 (May 26, 2011)

I've an Intex 400 W PSU , so will it suffice for such a heavy card ??

here is the pic of PSU :

*i54.tinypic.com/2zfopxx.jpg

Will it suffice or do i need upgrading ... ???


----------



## Demon Lord (May 26, 2011)

sasha007 said:


> I've an Intex 400 W PSU , so will it suffice for such a heavy card ??
> 
> 
> Will it suffice or do i need upgrading ... ???



Intex
is a cheap brand and the rated 400W will be a mere lie!
u need to change ur psu.
FSP SAGA 500W for 2.1k ll be good.
if u have budget get corsair vx450 at 3.5k is a v good psu


----------



## VarDOS (May 26, 2011)

^Corsair is out of this budget, get FSP Saga but 500W is overpowered no need of that for HD5670, better try Gigabyte 460W. Or I've even tried running HD5670 on local PSU like yours and it works, but you don't take risk better get a power supply worth 2k and then a GPU.


----------



## sasha007 (May 26, 2011)

Okay so i need to spend an extra 2k for a PSU ? 

Then Which is the best card in 5k range ??

n I've heard  NVIDIA cards are better than ATI ??
is that true ?


----------



## jkultimate (May 26, 2011)

sasha007 said:


> Okay so i need to spend an extra 2k for a PSU ?
> 
> Then Which is the best card in 5k range ??
> 
> ...



*Your current psu is OK. But its local. It will work but not so long. It is good when you change it. FSP saga II 400 watts would be sufficient. Around 2000/-*

*In 5K Range AMD HD 5670 1 gb IS THE CARD FOR YOU*
Or you can go for 6670 for some bucks more if you are ready to maximize the price range as "Cilus" said above.

*Nvidia's high end cards like 550 ti is better than some amd cards. But in your budget, i.e around 5k, the best choice is hd 5670 1 gb. There for its not TRUE. *

NB: NOW THERE IS NO 'ATI' CARDS. ITS NOW KNOWN AS AMD CARDS


----------



## sasha007 (May 26, 2011)

Okay in 7 k range ( excluding PSU ) which is the best card .?
Any Nvidia ??


----------



## reflexx20 (May 26, 2011)

@sasha007 IMHO @7k go for XFX GTS 250 1GB DDR3 or powercolor HD 5770 1GB DDR5......


----------



## coderunknown (May 27, 2011)

sasha007 said:


> Then Which is the best card in 5k range ??



for 5k:

Sapphire HD5670 512Mb + FSP Saga II 350W = 4.5+1.5k = 6k. prices are of online deals.



sasha007 said:


> n I've heard  NVIDIA cards are better than ATI ??
> is that true ?



Nvidia & AMD makes the graphics chip & they are in GPU market for almost 20yrs now. so asking who is best is a vague question. 

for a specific budget you'll have almost couple of dozen cards based on different graphics chip from both these teams manufactured by Asus, XFX, MSI, Gigabyte, Sapphire, Powercolor, EVGA & the list goes on. but not all are good buy. 

at 5k you can go for HD5670, HD5570, HD6650 from AMD & GT430, GT240 & GT440 from Nvidia but out of these HD5670 offer the best performance. but then the scenario changes once you have a budget of 16-17k where Nvidia GTX560Ti is a great card to consider.



sasha007 said:


> Okay in 7 k range ( excluding PSU ) which is the best card .?
> Any Nvidia ??



HD5770 from MSI, Sapphire & Powercolor & for PSU, FSP Saga II 500W. total ~9k.



reflexx20 said:


> @sasha007 IMHO @7k go for XFX GTS 250 1GB DDR3 or powercolor HD 5770 1GB DDR5......



XFX GTS250 is a really bad deal. 

first of all its XFX = overheating issue & warranty problems.
                  GTS250 = OLD.


----------



## Demon Lord (May 27, 2011)

Sam said:


> for 5k:
> 
> Sapphire HD5670 512Mb + FSP Saga II 350W = 4.5+1.5k = 6k. prices are of online deals.
> 
> ...



+1 for this post.
Completly agreed with sam!


----------



## jkultimate (May 27, 2011)

Sam said:


> for 5k:
> 
> Sapphire HD5670 512Mb + FSP Saga II 350W = 4.5+1.5k = 6k. prices are of online deals.
> 
> ...



That's what I said. Stick with 5670 from Sapphire (5K) or HD 5770 from Sapphire (7K) *Don't go for XFX. They are good in look, but not good in practical use*.


----------



## shayem (May 28, 2011)

IMO buy a saphhire or msi HD6670@5.5K with Zeronics 600W PSU@500-700INR.

And you can play " all the latest games (like NFS shift 2 , ac brotherhood , crysis 2 etc ) at high settings ...... "


----------



## jkultimate (May 28, 2011)

shayem said:


> IMO buy a saphhire or msi HD6670@5.5K *with Zeronics 600W PSU@500-700INR.*
> 
> And you can play " all the latest games (like NFS shift 2 , ac brotherhood , crysis 2 etc ) at high settings ...... "



Don't go for Zebronics. Its a crap. Go for FSP SAGA II 400


----------



## shayem (May 28, 2011)

jkultimate said:


> Don't go for Zebronics. Its a crap. Go for FSP SAGA II 400



Well all regular PSU is a crap IMO 

but with low price it's ok.


----------



## Anandparker (Jun 8, 2011)

Cooler Master 600W is a good option


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 8, 2011)

^^ cooler master extreme power psu are bombs.


----------



## Anandparker (Jun 8, 2011)

So will I get any problem to the graphics card if I used this Cooler master 600w


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 9, 2011)

depends. its not that all extreme power PSU will burn up. but most die within warranty period & this may result in the malfunction of any parts getting direct power from the PSU, most likely the hard drive & also the motherboard may burn voiding warranty.


----------



## Anandparker (Jun 9, 2011)

My gpu over heated after a few minutes and within this time my PC hangs but the problem is solved after I removed the GPU(9800GTX) so which one would be the problem? The GPU or the PSU? And will the GPU work fine if I change the PSU? Please suggest


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 9, 2011)

@sasha007: dont get confused which to as u have been suggested HD5670,HD6670.
after all its your money so considering the budget buy the appropriate card..

no matter which card u choose finally..but do buy a good PSU from good brand.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 9, 2011)

@OP: don't worry....even i have the same mobo...i have added MSI R5770 1gb card and it works gr8....depending on your budget get a good corsair psu and a suitable gfx card in ur budget


----------

